# Adopted male and female that live together



## Lux (May 27, 2009)

Ok, here's a tricky question, I just got 2 hedgies ( planned to get a female only since I already have female) They are a male and a female that been living together all their live. They are very bonded, and owner refused to separate them, told me they have never mated :shock: How is that possible? They are not spayed/neutered. What should I do? Should I keep them together now, or should I break them apart? They are soooo sweet, and get along so good. Aww please help! Thanks!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Spay the female or neuter the male?

It might just be that they go and eat the babies before the old owner even realizes? I don't know.

But I guess the most logical route would be to spay/neuter one or both. I'm not sure which one would be "less complicated" especially since I haven't read on here about any neutered males, but perhaps someone with more experience might know?

I would worry that if you only spay the female, then the male would still have his hormones and end up annoying the female if she can't be induced to be receptive of his "motives". 
Again, this is all theory. 

Something else, is to separate them for awhile(preg waiting period, then surgery healing if you go the spay/neuter route), with c&c cages side by side, so they can still see/smell, touch noses with each other. And then decide if how they are reacting to being separated(if they go off their food, water, wheel).


----------



## Lux (May 27, 2009)

I was wondering if they do eat babies, but the previous owner picked them up all the time, and she used to take them in her travel bag with her all the time, I dont think she would have missed babies, or pregnancy. Female is pinto color, so maybe the breeder have already spayed her, but never told her when she got them?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Should be able to get an ultrasound to find out if they are spayed/neutered...........? How old are they anyways? And how long have they been together? Are they brother/sister?


(love speaking in questions....lol Think I'll stop posting now and wait for someone with more knowledge comes along  Though this all seems interesting)


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would get the male neutered, if you want to keep them together.


----------



## Lux (May 27, 2009)

Questions are good  They are both under 1 y.o., and they are from different parents. And they been together since babies. I will check with my vet about ultrasound. Male is super skinny, and not as active as female. But they both surprised me on how well and how fast they are getting used to new place, I only have them since 2pm today, and both eat and drink, they already figured out how to use wheel (they never had one before) and they not getting defensive at all, well just hissed and huffed a little bit, but didnt rolled up into a ball. Male had hes 1st mealworm and female was afraid of it :lol: Oh, and previous owner never named them so I need some name ideas!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Lux said:


> Oh, and previous owner never named them so I need some name ideas!


In all honesty, that last bit there seems awfully suspicious to me. If the old owner did so much with them...Why wouldn't they have names? Mealies and worms, I'll give the doubt...But names? My newest babies will only ever stay nameless for a day or two, even my birds have/had names. My mice had names too...It's the most basic thing you can give, and it doesn't cost anything...
I don't know *shrugs* At least they're with you now :lol:

And it seems like neutering the male is the way to go ^_^

Would love to see some pics!!!


----------



## Lux (May 27, 2009)

Yea, seemed strange nameless hedgies, but I guess we will never find out why it was that way. She said she paid 300 for pinto female. Maybe they were like a Louis Vuitton bag for her, she loved carrying them abound, but probably got tired of scraping poop of her pet travel bag... 
I am going to wait to neuter the male, just because he seems to be weak and underweight, and I want to make sure that he isnt sick. He is so cute, I think he is cinnamon. 
Going to post pics soon


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Separate NOW. Female could be pregnant and due any day!


----------



## Lux (May 27, 2009)

Ok, I put the male separately, so what do I do for her in case she is pregnant? :shock: She feels kinda fat :?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a link to another thread. Quick crash course on preg waiting

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1467


----------



## Lux (May 27, 2009)

Thanks !!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a French question!! :mrgreen: I don't know the meaning of "spayed/neutered".  

I can't find it in the internet!!

Thanks!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Mika said:


> I have a French question!! :mrgreen: I don't know the meaning of "spayed/neutered".
> 
> I can't find it in the internet!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Stéréliser. I think spay is for female and neuter is for male.
If you have other language question I'm always there, I'm quite good with english


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool! Thanks a lot!!

I have a lot to learn in english... and you know what? I'm working in Ottawa!! :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Mika said:


> Cool! Thanks a lot!!
> 
> I have a lot to learn in english... and you know what? I'm working in Ottawa!! :lol:


It's funny cause when I when to Ottawa, no one in the Walmart, gas station, Shoppers Drug Mart could speak french! Anyway, end of off-topic.


----------

